# Solved: knctr



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

This is installed on my computer. It is a pain and I am trying to uninstall it. However, when I click on uninstall it tells me it is running and to close it down, that won't work.

Sometime ago someone gave me a site that I could used to uninstall programs. If anyone can help me it will be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure if this a virus at all

however

bottom right on desktop is the system tray should see an arrow. 
Click on that and you may see the 'knctr icon'. 
Click on the icon and then click 'Shutdown'.

now you should be able to uninstall via control panel - as the program should no longer be running

or another good uninstall prgram is 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you very much. I used both of your information and uninstalled two sites


----------

